# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Bussin kuljettaja ja bussiyhtiön hallituksen jäsen huijasi lasten matkakorteilla tuhansia euroja

## zige94

http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2012...e=home_oneline




> Linja-autonkuljettajan epäillään huijanneen koululaisten matkakorttien avulla tuhansien eurojen tuotot paikalliselle liikenneyhtiölle.
> 
> Tapaus tuli ilmi, kun Matkahuollon Seinäjoen toimipisteessä alettiin ihmetellä koululaisten matkakorteilla tehtyjä, ilmeisen perusteettomia leimauksia. Näitä löytyi yhden bussiliikennettä harjoittavan liikennöitsijän matkakorttiraporteista.
> 
> Väärennettyjä matkoja on tehtailtu erityisesti koululaisten kadottamilla matkakorteilla. Esitutkinnassa on selvinnyt, että epäilty kuljettaja ei ole palauttanut busseista löytämiään kortteja oikeille omistajilleen vaan ottanut ne omaan käyttöönsä.
> 
> Kuljettajan haltuun päätyi yhteensä kymmenisen korttia. Näiden avulla Lapuan ja Kuortaneen kuntia on laskutettu aiheettomista matkoista yhteensä 13 500 euron edestä. Eräänkin oppilaan matkakorttia oli leimattu lukijalaitteessa lähes 6 000 eurolla.
> 
> Epäilty kuljettaja on myöntänyt menettelyn. *Mieshenkilö on kyseisen liikenneyhtiön vähemmistöosakas sekä hallituksen jäsen.*
> ...

----------

